# Need loader for kubota B1750?



## Counciltucky (Jan 15, 2020)

Looking to add a loader on our new to us tractor are there any available in the Midwest. Not sure what would be reasonable price? Or what brands would fit? Any input would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Seems the Kubota B1640A would fit as well as the Bush Hog 1840QT. 
Also another lead.
https://www.ssbtractor.com/tractor-front-end-loader.html

https://www.woodsequipment.com/productDetails.aspx?id=12

http://www.koykermfg.com/images/koyker-literature/KoykerBrochure-UpdatedJune2011.pdf

There doesn't seem to be much out there in the used department. The are a couple of units out there (Ebay) but look a bit rough.

http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/001/2/6/1261-kubota-b1750-attachments.html


----------



## Counciltucky (Jan 15, 2020)

Thanks for the input I will ck our the links you have supplied


----------

